# Determining reason for a reboot ?



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

There's a couple of questions here.

I woke up this morning and noticed that my Sky was on standby (which it never usually is, I assume it rebooted after an update). I tried changing channel with the TiVo, expecting that the Sky button would be sent before each channel change (which I was sure would happen). It wasn't sent. I had to dig out a Sky Remote and press the Sky button to switch it on. Is there some hack/backdoor-code/different IR code that sends the Sky button first? I'm currently using 20006-Fast (Sky STB is a Grundig).

When I looked at my Dailymail-Jazzed email I see that TiVo had rebooted within the last hour. At first I wanted to come here and ask how I can determine the reason for the reboot. I wondered which of the logs would tell me why it decided to reboot. Although while writing this post I think I know. It's probably because the Sky signal was lost for so long. I'm sure I read here in a post once that if the signal is lost for a sustained period, the TiVo will reboot. The question is still good though, how does one determine the reason for a reboot ?


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

b166er said:


> Is there some hack/backdoor-code/different IR code that sends the Sky button first? I'm currently using 20006-Fast (Sky STB is a Grundig).


If you use 200*1*6 it will send the Sky key first


----------



## Lysander (Sep 18, 2003)

Would a power drop out cause the sky box to boot into Standby?


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

Lysander said:


> Would a power drop out cause the sky box to boot into Standby?


It would have, but I have the Sky STB and TiVo both on a UPS. The beep on that thing is loud enough to wake the whole street up (and I didn't hear anything).


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

steveroe said:


> If you use 200*1*6 it will send the Sky key first


Sorted!!! 20016 works a treat. Got worried I might have to downsize to medium (20015) but no, still rocking on Fast


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

2005 isn't "medium" - the three speed settings apply to each code.


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

sanderton said:


> 2005 isn't "medium" - the three speed settings apply to each code.


You are of course correct, I would have had to resort to 20016-medium.

btw Stuart, if you had a TiVo reboot happen and you didn't figure out why, where would be the first log you'd look at ? and am I correct this time to assume my TiVo rebooted because Sky had rebooted ?


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

If TiVo can't get a signal for a while, it assumes that it might be the problem and reboots itself.

kernel and tvlog usually give the clues.


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

sanderton said:


> If TiVo can't get a signal for a while, it assumes that it might be the problem and reboots itself.


Cool, I was convinced I'd read that somewhere here.



sanderton said:


> kernel and tvlog usually give the clues.


Thanks  If I get an unexpected one in future I'll have an idea where to look


----------

